
Can computer geeks save the GOP?  - MarlonPro
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/power-players-abc-news/computer-geeks-save-gop-meet-guys-trying-party-115212714.html
======
mschuster91
No chance. Most of the younger generation (except right-wing radicals) is
simply abhorred by the political stances of the GOP (abortion, gay marriage,
army, political nepotism/corruption, internet policy).

Give them ten years and the GOP will effectively have disbanded itself.

